# Cannot Ping own IP



## ashwind (Aug 29, 2005)

I have an HP Media Center PC running XP MCE 2004 SP2. Linksys Wireless G USB adapter and Router.

My PC was badly infected with Spyware and stuff which I cleaned out using Adaware and Avast antivirus. Ever since the PC is working fine except.......

I cannot access the internet. So I scanned all online help forums and did every thing from - IP reset, Winsock reset, uninstall reinstall of drivers etc. However the problem remains. I can ping all other IPs such as the g/w router, my ISPs DNS servers, www.hotmail.com etc etc but NOT MY OWN IP. Hence I cannot connect to the Internet or any other IP connection.

I do not want to reinstall (that will be my last resort) Pl help :sad:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you scanned with anything other than these 2 programs? Try the online scan and Spybot listed in my sig. 

My guess is there is still something lurking in your system. Was one of the viruses called trojan downloader?


----------



## cami1968mc (Aug 29, 2005)

ashwind said:


> I have an HP Media Center PC running XP MCE 2004 SP2. Linksys Wireless G USB adapter and Router.
> 
> My PC was badly infected with Spyware and stuff which I cleaned out using Adaware and Avast antivirus. Ever since the PC is working fine except.......
> 
> ...


Go into Start--> Run--> type MSCONFIG, press Enter Remove everything that is checked except the real important things, you should only need about 2 things on xp, like your virus update stuff, etc, maybe any moniter controls

delete anything in the add/remove software that doesn't look like it belongs there. check in adware if anything still keeps coming up and see if you can remove it from the registry. some adaware items you have to remove in the registry. try turning off your restore when you reboot, so it doesn't pull it out of the restore again.

try deleting your settings and then it should come up with default settings when you add it back in

then try to type in the Run Box ipconfig /release all Enter
then go and type again in the Run Box ipconfig /flushdns
then go and type again in the Run box ipconfig /renew all


----------



## ashwind (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Terrister & Cami (if I may call you that).

Yes there was a "Trojan Downloader " found on the PC. I Cannot do the online scan since I cannot get to the Internet. But will try Spybot, is it any better than Adaware though?

Cami,
I did try all of these remedies but did not help :-(


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I am confused here. You clearly seem to have connectivity to the outside world from your statements.

AFASK, you should be able to ping 127.0.0.1, but I doubt you can ping your own IP with any sort of soft firewall. Disable your firewall and see if you can ping your own IP.

If you can ping www.hotmail.com and your DNS, ISP and other network items, it sounds like you have a firewall rule blocking your Internet Browser.

Disable you firewall and/or download and install a different browser (Firefox) and see if it prompts you for firewall violations or can actually access the Internet.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

JamesO


----------



## topspeed007 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a guess ...you dont say you have, but some internet security programs disable #ping# requests by default and therefore need to be unchecked in the options list.


----------

